# Allroad suspension



## jettaflair (Jan 7, 2006)

I have a yellow light on my suspension controls after having it on hoist. how do i fix this. 
Thanks guys


----------



## zuma (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: Allroad suspension (jettaflair)*

You probably forgot to put it in service mode before you put it on the hoist....Check the manual but i think you are supposed to push the up&down suspension buttons together for at least a few seconds prior to putting it on the hoist. That will put it in service mode and doing same again afterwards should return it to normal again. If you did not put it in service mode prior i suspect you might have a trip to the dealer on your hands....i hope i am wrong


----------



## eurocars (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: Allroad suspension (zuma)*

Yes, what zuma said. I would cycle the "jack mode" fully through. To do it read on.
If you do not have a manual then you simultainiously depress the suspension level buttons (up and down) for 5 seconds. Doing this should also illuminate the suspension warning light in the center of the tach (a pic of the car with a circle around it, also up and down arrows <yellow>). With the "jack mode" off the warning light will be off also. This info is off the top of my head and for an '01.
OR
It may be just the manual override is on, and for the life of me I can't remember how it shuts off. My ar and manual are not here at the moment. <edit> the manual override is only on an '01
If it does'nt go out run a VAG-COM and search for the code it is throwing.
Good luck and let us know,
Jon


_Modified by eurocarzrule44 at 5:36 PM 8-1-2007_


----------



## FRAG (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Allroad suspension (eurocars)*

I hope it is just this.
If the light is on between the two lift buttons it means you are in manual mode (you decide what height to ride). That's why it says "MAN" from top to bottom
The thing is, if you go over 20-ish mph you will be taken out of the top height. After you pass 45 mph it drops you again. Then the car will automatically go to the lowest setting if you break 80 mph.
once you go under those speeds for some amount of time it will automatically return to whatever you originally set it to.
To take it out of manual mode just press one of the lift/lower buttons for a couple seconds (5 seconds?) and it should turn off.
Personal note: because the computer overrides everything anyway, I don't put it in manual mode anymore. The only difference I can see is the time it takes after going below the set speeds to go back up.


----------

